# L Livingston Stumps, etc.



## wwind3

While the water is down-thought I may go stump looking.I want to go from Kickapoo Cr to Pine Island. Am looking at stump coordinates map.

Can I go from mouth of Kickapoo(did barely clip a stump there the other day-thought area was clear.) to Indian Hills Pt, THEN direct line toMemorial Pt, stay fairly close to the bank all the way around the point all the way to the point where the dock, the small cove, and Tigerville Rd are(avoiding the stump about halfway there about 500 ft offshore?)---THEN turn southwardly to the island?

If there is a more direct route could someone post it---sorry I cant read anything in xls coordinates, etc.

Thanx


----------



## GT11

wwind3 said:


> "Can I go from mouth of Kickapoo(did barely clip a stump there the other day-thought area was clear.) to Indian Hills Pt"
> 
> If you go this route, it would be better to idle. I too thought this was an open path and didn't worry about it when the water was high. A month and a half ago, I saw a bird standing in 20' of water where I had been running and two weeks ago idled through there and had one stump tilt the boat over and another one catch the motor dead center and stopped me in my tracks. There is a stump field there and most were still a few inches below the surface two weeks ago.
> 
> One of our fellow 2coolers posted his GPS coordinates for LL, including the 190 roadbed east, the actual creek channel for Kickapoo, the path to PI and the river channel north of the bridge. I used his Kickapoo channel waypoints and they were good.
> 
> Let me look for those and I will see if I can post the hazards.


----------



## GT11

I just tried to paste the coordinates and since the format is CVS, it all ran together. I have several spreadsheets that I have compiled off of this site and have dumped them in to my Humminbird.

If enough people would like a set, I can compile them in to one spreadsheet and send them around. Let me know, I can probably have it done mid week next week. I also plan to mark a few more this weekend so I can update the file with those too.


----------



## wwind3

Where are these stumps? Between Kickapoo and Indian Hills? I know if you deviate too much to the east towards Dove Island and then head south it is a minefield.

Thanx for the help.

Also the area south off the bank where 3186 crosses Kickapoo Cr(old bridge) is bad-but a lot is visible.


----------



## GT11

Those stumps were in a straight line from the tree at the last markers in Kickapoo to Indian Hill Point. It is the path that most take. I know not to go east but went more west and hit the boat stopping stump. The trees and stumps that you see to the west of that line actually line the Kickapoo creek bed. When you get my GPS points, it takes you through there.


----------



## GT11

These aren't great but it shows you the creek channel but not the stump field.


----------



## GT11

This weekend I will take some SI images of the submerged 190 bridge with my SI unit, mark a few more stumps and download everything to an SD card. I will dump those into Google maps and post them early next week. I can also email the files for Garmin, Lowrance or Humminbird for anyone that wants them mid next week.

If anyone wants to help with this project, let me know and we can compile all of the known hazards into one file and pass it around.


----------



## katjim00

Thank you for taking your time to do it. I don't fish livingston very often but I would really like to put these cords in my lowrance unit. That info will help out a lot.


----------



## hopn

Hmm. Want me to whip up a webpage to document this?

It will accept mass csv long and lat coordinates.


----------



## markbrumbaugh

If you use gpx format, I think all folks can directly import into their gps. The maps you see on this post were from GPX files I uploaded a while back. I can reup them next time I go to the lake...in a week or so. I've deleted some stumps that have floated on, and added new ones. Also have "safe routes" and all my fishing spots.


----------



## hopn

markbrumbaugh said:


> If you use gpx format, I think all folks can directly import into their gps. The maps you see on this post were from GPX files I uploaded a while back. I can reup them next time I go to the lake...in a week or so. I've deleted some stumps that have floated on, and added new ones. Also have "safe routes" and all my fishing spots.


Let me see what I can do. Stay posted. I can whip something up really quick.

help me understand the general schema of a gpx file. What does <ele> stand for?

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<gpx version="1.0" creator="BlackStar" xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance" xmlns="http://www.topografix.com/GPX/1/0" xsi:schemaLocation="http://www.topografix.com/GPX/1/0 http://www.topografix.com/GPX/1/0/gpx.xsd">
<name>BlackStar Navigation export</name>
<desc/>
<author>BlackStar</author>
<trk>
<trkseg>
<trkpt lat="" lon="">
<ele></ele>

</trkpt>
</trkseg>
</trk>
</gpx>


----------



## GT11

Hopn, that would be great. I was able to get the boat out of the slip so I will update some of the stumps and dump everything to my SD card.


----------



## hopn

I'm looking into it GT11. Phase one will have basic import of waypoints and export. Hopefully with an web view via google map. Data will be stored into a MySQL database. For now, I like someone to post a sample gpx file exported from their fish finder device.


----------



## hopn

http://stumps.mrhop.com/input.aspx

Ok, after some "I can't sleep" coding, I came up with a simple read interface for gpx file format. Nothing is stored in a database... yet. But let me know if you at least see name, long, lat of your gpx file when trying to upload.

I'll work on the other stuff sometimes this week.


----------



## Danny O

Instead of marking a million stumps, I use routes to get around. This one may help you. I cut and pasted from an old thread of mine. Use at your own risk.


This route is from the east side of Pine Island to Memorial point, over the 190 road bed and to the tip of Indian Hills. The route can be used in reverse for those travelling from mid-lake to Pine Island. Mark B helped with this one.

N 30 40.293', W 095 03.245' 
N 30 41.592', W 095 04.336' 
N 30 42.515', W 095 06.090'
N 30 43.283', W 095 06.560'
N 30 44.959', W 095 06.151'

Note: there is a stump that is located just west of this route between coordinate #2 and #3. You will not hit it if you stay on the route, but I wanted you to be aware of it. The stump is located at approximately N 30 42.192', W 095 05.584'


----------



## wwind3

Thanx Danny O---now if you'll just put Pet Spoon's secret crappie hole there--I'll be in bizness........


----------



## wwind3

How does this look?"F" is stump location

http://mapper.acme.com/?ll=30.71705,-95.05611&z=13&t=S&marker0=30.67155%2C-95.05409%2CN%2030%2040.293'%5C%2C%20W%20095%2003.245'%20&marker1=30.69320%2C-95.07227%2C%20N%2030%2041.592'%5C%2C%20W%20095%2004.336'%20&marker2=30.70858%2C-95.10151%2CN%2030%2042.515'%5C%2C%20W%20095%2006.090'&marker3=30.72138%2C-95.10934%2CN%2030%2043.283'%5C%2C%20W%20095%2006.560'&marker4=30.74932%2C-95.10252%2CN%2030%2044.959'%5C%2C%20W%20095%2006.151'&marker5=30.70319%2C-95.09307%2CN%2030%2042.192'%5C%2C%20W%20095%2005.584'%20


----------



## seacer

I just wanted to say, that is the neatest map I have ever seen and if "F" is a stump I will mark in my GPS. Are the rest location for crappie's?

Again great map

searacer


----------



## Gofish2day

This is 2Cool!
Danny, what about a route from the Island to Cape Royal? I am so sorry I did not mark a route there when the water was low last year. I like to troll over there from time to time. Very pretty homes.
Keep going on the stumps guys! I have a few marked in my finder I will try to dig out.


----------



## markbrumbaugh

Danny O said:


> Instead of marking a million stumps, I use routes to get around. This one may help you. I cut and pasted from an old thread of mine. Use at your own risk.
> 
> This route is from the east side of Pine Island to Memorial point, over the 190 road bed and to the tip of Indian Hills. The route can be used in reverse for those travelling from mid-lake to Pine Island. Mark B helped with this one.
> 
> N 30 40.293', W 095 03.245'
> N 30 41.592', W 095 04.336'
> N 30 42.515', W 095 06.090'
> N 30 43.283', W 095 06.560'
> N 30 44.959', W 095 06.151'
> 
> Note: there is a stump that is located just west of this route between coordinate #2 and #3. You will not hit it if you stay on the route, but I wanted you to be aware of it. The stump is located at approximately N 30 42.192', W 095 05.584'


Just so you all know...I've been avoiding Memorial Point since I saw how many stumps are still there when the lake was last there. Anymore I head out toward the middle of the lake at the "turning dolphin" pilings and then head south to the island instead of going all the way to the point.


----------



## wwind3

seacer ----the Markers are waypoints courtesy of Danny O.


----------



## Danny O

Gofish2day said:


> This is 2Cool!
> Danny, what about a route from the Island to Cape Royale? I am so sorry I did not mark a route there when the water was low last year...


N 30 39.067', W 095 06.898' 
N 30 38.668', W 095 06.084'
N 30 39.257', W 095 04.462'
N 30 39.703', W 095 03.789'

Unfortunately, we noticed a stump that is 3 feet down and almost directly below this route. It's not an issue on most days, but the lake is getting really low. I marked it, and subsequently lost all of my coordinates. I'm not sure if my back-up disk has it. If you are coming from the island, it is just before the dog leg, so stay 10-20 yards north of the route (not too far north) in that area.


----------



## markbrumbaugh

*Here is my gpx file for Livingston and Trinity Bay*

Fishing spots, routes, stumps. Use with care, I take no responsibility for your use.


----------



## hopn

Thanks Mark. I'm making progress. But I also notices that you have what appears to be a safety route to avoid stumps on the lake. Am I correct? The latest update now enables you to select aspects of the maps to include. But for now, each time you want to change them, you have to upload:

http://stumps.mrhop.com/input.aspx


----------



## wwind3

markbrumbaugh said:


> Fishing spots, routes, stumps. Use with care, I take no responsibility for your use.


How do I open this?


----------



## wwind3

wwind3 said:


> How do I open this?


I think I got it---Thanx....


----------



## markbrumbaugh

hopn said:


> Thanks Mark. I'm making progress. But I also notices that you have what appears to be a safety route to avoid stumps on the lake. Am I correct? The latest update now enables you to select aspects of the maps to include. But for now, each time you want to change them, you have to upload:
> 
> http://stumps.mrhop.com/input.aspx


Stumps are labelled stmp, routes and fishing spots not. Open with easy gps, and will show routes, fishing spots etc.


----------



## Gofish2day

Mark, I did manage to download Easy GPS and open the file but I don't see a map. I do see the GPS points on a blank screen. The Routes and stumps are what I am looking for.


----------



## stickman

To all working and adding to this I say THANK YOU......I know many will benefit from your work. I wish I had saved all my stuff before I sold my old boat so I could add a few. Once again Thank You.


----------



## markbrumbaugh

Gofish2day said:


> Mark, I did manage to download Easy GPS and open the file but I don't see a map. I do see the GPS points on a blank screen. The Routes and stumps are what I am looking for.


Almost all my routes use waypoints starting with R. Stumps contain STMP or SSTMP (submerged). You should be able to see the routes in magenta or some other color with easy gps. If you want to superimpose over an arial map or topo, you have to upgrade to Expert Gps.


----------



## hopn

Mark, I think I got the routing issue licked. If you look at the last image I posted, you'll see it in green. Now all that is left for me to do is to store the data in a database. And create a view page where one can select a lake. Select which if not both to export (stumps and or safe boat path). Then export out to a nice gpx file for import. Of course, the export page will clearly have a disclaimer that site and owner can not guarantee accuracy of user submitted gps and route waypoint. I think in the early phases, I'll submit new coordinates as someone has to scrub them for stumps vs fishing spots.


----------



## markbrumbaugh

hopn said:


> Mark, I think I got the routing issue licked. If you look at the last image I posted, you'll see it in green. Now all that is left for me to do is to store the data in a database. And create a view page where one can select a lake. Select which if not both to export (stumps and or safe boat path). Then export out to a nice gpx file for import. Of course, the export page will clearly have a disclaimer that site and owner can not guarantee accuracy of user submitted gps and route waypoint. I think in the early phases, I'll submit new coordinates as someone has to scrub them for stumps vs fishing spots.


Looking good.


----------



## GT11

I use Danny O's coordinates to go to Pine Island and this weekend found a path from Kickapoo to the Indian Hill point. If you look at the map I posted on page one, you zigzag (follow the old creek bed) after the last channel makers, the when you hit Kick 18, you can chart a course to Indian Hills. I stored a bunch of stuff on the SD card and will start downloading it tonight or tomorrow.

I don't plan to mark on the stumps but as someone suggested, the good routes. I do want to mark stumps or hazards that are loners and have nothing else around them.

A good example is the subsurface log jam in the middle of Kickapoo creek (even though we physically marked it with PVC pipe)


----------



## markbrumbaugh

I have marked a clear route through the stumps at the mouth of Kickapoo last time the lake was down. K0-K1-K2 or something like that. At least that is how I get from Indian Hills to Dove Island area.


----------



## Danny O

GT11 said:


> I use Danny O's coordinates to go to Pine Island ...


Everything look ok? I don't use that east side route very often.


----------



## GT11

Danny O said:


> Everything look ok? I don't use that east side route very often.


It has worked so far. I just get a little nervous at the last point and usually head to the lump, fish it, then go to PI.


----------



## GT11

Here is my stump and waypoint file. It also has the Kickapoo railroad tracks, the 190 bridge and the route from Kickapoo to Pine Island. When you come out of Kickapoo, follow the waypoints to Kick 4, you then head straight to Indian Hill Pt.

I cleaned up a lot of the points, renamed them and put them in order. This coming weekend I will double check the Kickapoo waypoints and make sure they are all actually in the old creek bed.


----------



## wwind3

well done guys---GT11---any luck with downscan imaging pics? Thanx


----------



## hopn

Thanks GT11. I fed your gpx file to my app so far and already see something I need to address. While Mark's route shows up as type route, your routes show up as type waypoint. So the line never gets drawn. Ideally, I like to establish some form of consistent gpx file submission. Else it will be lots of work involved on my part to maintain a clean and importantly, sharable database. I notice you didn't use EASYGPS like Mark did. Can you try an export from that program? Just google it, it's free. Hopefully the route will show up. Else, I'll need to massage the data first before it gets imported.

Mark, you have lots of none stump and route related waypoints in your gpx file. While some are easy to distinguish, others are not. Also, I don't know if you want to share your marked fish spots to others. I could make an option to select any combination of export options: Stumps, Info (like 190 bridge), Safe Boat Route, and Fish. This just requires more homework on my part, and communicating with the gpx submitter.

Hop


----------



## GT11

wwind3 said:


> well done guys---GT11---any luck with downscan imaging pics? Thanx


I did take some down image shots this weekend but they aren't great because the wind was whipping at 25 mph and the lake was rough. There was also someone fishing there so I made one pass and headed out. I will take more when the lake is calm and I can make several passes. I started converting them to post then jumped over to the stump marking project which took a little longer to clean up than I thought.

I have to convert them from .png to .jpg and I am trying to find a way to remove to readouts from the screen so you can see the entire image.


----------



## GT11

Hop, you are right, I saved everything as a waypoint. I did dump the waypoints for PI in the route directory but I guess it is still a collection of waypoints instead of a route. I used Humminbird PC and don't know if EASYGPS will help since everything is saved as a waypoint. Let me do some research on the Humminbird user site to see how to convert to routes so everything will connect. I will try EASYGPS too see if that helps.


----------



## GT11

Here is the file saved in EASYGPX with the routes. The routes show up in EASYGPS but not in your map.

I will do some more Humminbird research.


----------



## GT11

The Humminbird manual says I create a waypoint, then link them for a route so basically my route is a series of connected waypoints.


----------



## wwind3

Thanx for the hard work---GT11---I can play with the gpx file and finally get it to open but it is a convoluted clusterbleep  Any way you could put it into a format I can just click on? I am fairly inept in the ins and outs of what you guys are talking about. Thanx...

Maybe something that is interactive--where I can click on your waypoints and get the coordinates that I can put into my Humminbird 383C and create a route.?


----------



## hopn

GT11 said:


> Here is the file saved in EASYGPX with the routes. The routes show up in EASYGPS but not in your map.
> 
> I will do some more Humminbird research.


Thanks GT11. Check my previous picture. Route now shows up. Thanks for helping me find a bug. I fixed that. What I did was use EasyGPS to rename the routes. Once I changed something, EasyGPS then normalized hummingbird specific tags to EasyGPS tags. Which then shows up. So from now on, all submitted gpx files will be normalized by EasyGPS. This way, we all can enjoy a consistent import and export.

Hop

I'm going to work on saving the data into a database.


----------



## GT11

wwind3 said:


> Thanx for the hard work---GT11---I can play with the gpx file and finally get it to open but it is a convoluted clusterbleep  Any way you could put it into a format I can just click on? I am fairly inept in the ins and outs of what you guys are talking about. Thanx...
> 
> Maybe something that is interactive--where I can click on your waypoints and get the coordinates that I can put into my Humminbird 383C and create a route.?


Does your 383C have an SD slot? I can save it as a HWR file which is the Humminbird file. If you have to enter it manually, I can give it to you in a CVS file which has the name and coordinates.


----------



## wwind3

GT11 said:


> Does your 383C have an SD slot? I can save it as a HWR file which is the Humminbird file. If you have to enter it manually, I can give it to you in a CVS file which has the name and coordinates.


Dont think it has a slot--I'llcheck in the morning---older unit.


----------



## GT11

wwind3, I converted the file to a CVS file that you can open in Excel but I an not able to attach it for some reason. PM me your email address and I will send it to you.


----------



## GT11

Ok, here is my update. My previous post said when heading to PI from Kickapoo, chart from the Kick 4 waypoint to Indian Hills. After running it, go to the Kick 3 waypoint to Indian hills. I didn't check the waypoints Kick 1 and Kick 2 but once you clear the channel markers in Kickapoo Creek, Kick 12 - Kick 3 are dead on following the creek and you should be good from Kick 3 to Indian hills. I ran it twice and it looked good.

I also spent today pulling logs out of the channel up Kickapoo. One had settled in the middle of the channel at the "S" curve and it looks like some one hit it hard. That one was 20'+ long, 8" diameter with a root ball attached but I managed to drag it 75 yards NE of the channel and drag it up on another cluster of stumps.


----------



## markbrumbaugh

*This is a year or two old.*

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=543321&highlight=gpx

I'll try to put up an update when I get back to the boat in a few weeks.


----------



## markbrumbaugh

We can attach gpx files which are a generic waypoint file read by most machines or software translators to the gps of your choice.


----------



## muney pit

https://maps.google.com/maps/ms?hl=...9025545.00048e323307fbb44428a&z=11&dg=feature

From another thread


----------



## DJ77360

I am not very computer literate, but I would pay a reasonable fee for someone to upload the latest stump info to my Lowrance HDS8 Gen2 unit.
Just send me a PM and we can get together sometime.
I'm building in Onalaska and will be around most of the time. Soon to be a full time resident.

Thanks to all.

God bless


----------



## markbrumbaugh

*Last one I found Danny*

Hope this helps.


----------



## Gofish2day

DJ, these guys helped me with a GPX file. I downloaded to a SD chip and now ready to slide it into my Lowrance HDS8 like yours. I hope the unit reads it. I will try the next time at Livingston and will let you know.

Thanks for the help guys! My lower unit also thanks you


----------



## bvpurvis

It worked on my HDS8, good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy Blue

I just recently bought a Humminbird unit (598 ciHD...don't know how to use it very well, but I've got it) and I want to thank all of you guys for your help saving the rest of us from injuring ourselves or our lower units.

I am not computer literate but I was able to download EasyGPS as suggested in this thread and have saved Mark's and GT11's files but if I understand EasyGPS right they don't have an interface for Humminbird... is that right?

Does anyone know how I can load the GPX files provided by Mark and GT11 onto my Humminbird?

Thanks again to all who worked on this,

Jim


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Jimmy Blue
I just did some google searching and I think it is very possible to do. I have used EasyGPS for years and it is great. For you, it sounds like http://www.gpsbabel.org/index.html
may be an answer. 
I was able to move all my points from an old Garmin to a new HDS by using Google, and I am FAR from computer literate. I suggest searching "gpx files to a humminbird".
Luckily for us, many fishermen are like you and I claim to be, so step by step instructions are shown.


----------



## DJ77360

Gofish2day said:


> DJ, these guys helped me with a GPX file. I downloaded to a SD chip and now ready to slide it into my Lowrance HDS8 like yours. I hope the unit reads it. I will try the next time at Livingston and will let you know.
> 
> Thanks for the help guys! My lower unit also thanks you


 I will be waiting to read about your results as I am very interested. I'm new to the lake and certainly don't want to be a victim of any stump!

Thank you


----------



## hopn

Jimmy Blue said:


> I just recently bought a Humminbird unit (598 ciHD...don't know how to use it very well, but I've got it) and I want to thank all of you guys for your help saving the rest of us from injuring ourselves or our lower units.
> 
> I am not computer literate but I was able to download EasyGPS as suggested in this thread and have saved Mark's and GT11's files but if I understand EasyGPS right they don't have an interface for Humminbird... is that right?
> 
> Does anyone know how I can load the GPX files provided by Mark and GT11 onto my Humminbird?
> 
> Thanks again to all who worked on this,
> 
> Jim


You need humminbird for PC, then follow the below instructions:

https://www.electronicguideservice.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/Humminbird-instructions.pdf


----------



## Gofish2day

Went out today for the 3rd time with the new Lowrance HDS-8. The other two times I needed gloves. I put in alot of effort and have it set up with Sonar, HD down and side. I put in the SD card with GPX file and nothing. This isn't automatic. I checked the internet and found the below instructions that make sense. I will try next time on the water. Again, Thanks guys for the stump locations.

Did some assume bridge piling scaning today. Not much fishing but had fun.

HDS Import
--push the button PAGES
--navigate to WAYPOINTS, ROUTES, TRAILS
--cursor to FILES and push ENTER
--select source from MEMORY CARD-1 or MEMORY CARD-2
--select file to import from listing of files
--push soft-key IMPORT
--confirm import


----------



## Jimmy Blue

Whitebassfisher said:


> Jimmy Blue
> I just did some google searching and I think it is very possible to do. I have used EasyGPS for years and it is great. For you, it sounds like http://www.gpsbabel.org/index.html
> may be an answer.
> I was able to move all my points from an old Garmin to a new HDS by using Google, and I am FAR from computer literate. I suggest searching "gpx files to a humminbird".
> Luckily for us, many fishermen are like you and I claim to be, so step by step instructions are shown.


 Thanks WBF I'm downloading it right now.


----------



## C130

Does anyone have the file in a format that will work with my Hummingbird? It's a 998C, has an SD slot. We are fishing a high school tournament in less than two weeks and are clueless as far as the stumps. I took the river channel down to the state park and was just told that is very dangerous. I didn't deviate and followed the river all the way up to Kickapoo.


----------



## markbrumbaugh

C130 said:


> Does anyone have the file in a format that will work with my Hummingbird? It's a 998C, has an SD slot. We are fishing a high school tournament in less than two weeks and are clueless as far as the stumps. I took the river channel down to the state park and was just told that is very dangerous. I didn't deviate and followed the river all the way up to Kickapoo.


Find the Gpx file in this string, and then use some software to convert it to hummingbird format. I'm not using hummingbird, so I can't directly help, but perhaps someone else can steer you. Gpx is generic and may even work. Or see Hopn s map


----------



## housewolf

I use a Humminbird and managed to do it easily. I don't remember the steps but it was really simple and involved using Humminbird PC (free download).

If I haven't already said it; thanks to those that contributed to this. It's provided me the information I needed to get started safely navigating the lake for the last couple of years.


----------



## C130

housewolf said:


> I use a Humminbird and managed to do it easily. I don't remember the steps but it was really simple and involved using Humminbird PC (free download).
> 
> If I haven't already said it; thanks to those that contributed to this. It's provided me the information I needed to get started safely navigating the lake for the last couple of years.


Thanks, I don't have a PC, only MAC's. I need to get access to one I guess or buy the Microsoft software. It's over $100 so was hoping to avoid that cost.

I tried GPSBabel and tried converting to take is sent to me. GPSBabel said it had converted successfully but they didn't upload to my Hummingbird. I was able to upload the Boatlanes tracks and waypoints for Fork, Toledo, and Rayburn.


----------



## GT11

C130 said:


> Thanks, I don't have a PC, only MAC's. I need to get access to one I guess or buy the Microsoft software. It's over $100 so was hoping to avoid that cost.
> 
> I tried GPSBabel and tried converting to take is sent to me. GPSBabel said it had converted successfully but they didn't upload to my Hummingbird. I was able to upload the Boatlanes tracks and waypoints for Fork, Toledo, and Rayburn.


PM me your email address and I will send the Humminbird file to you. You can't attach the HB files in the PM.


----------



## Stutz

Hello, I'm new to the site and Lake Livingston, bought a HPS9 2nd gen and would like to get these stump locations also. I know this is an old thread but I didn't want to start a new one with this one having so much good info. If someone has an SD card my unit can read it would save me a lot of time. I'll try to repay the favor in the future.

Thanks


----------



## Lone Eagle

Lake Livingston is a wonderful lake. When navigating the River above the 190 Bridge as well as Kickapoo Creek from the 190 Bridge out to the lake, stay well within the buoys. While there is timber than can be bad on the large part of the lake, it is NOT hard to navigate. Buy a map of the lake. They show all the areas that have or had trees . Simply pay attention.


----------



## Stutz

*Thanks for the input.*

Thanks for the advice, I did get a map and went out with fishin addiction (Jeff) and he showed me quite a bit but still a lot to learn. This thread had so much good info about stump locations I was hoping to get a copy of the chart locations on a sd card to save me from manually entering them (or finding them myself). Anyway hoping to get to know others on the site and on the lake. I just have a 16' alum boat w/30hp motor but look to catch some fish. Again thanks.


----------

